# Mother Lode



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lewis went into the laundry room tonight to change Honey's and Cosmos' cages. He called to me and said Honey had not pooped all day long - zilch, nada, etc. It was pretty alarming because we've never seen that unless they had an egg and she doesn't. She has been eating fine and seemed well.

He brought her in the kitchen, set her on the floor and bam - mother lode. Poor little thing musta been holding it all day. I know she and Cosmo have an affair going on between the two cages - we don't put them together because we're still trying to figure out what is going on with Cosmo. 

I guess we need to watch her carefully for an egg. Have never seen this happen before.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It is a *guarantee *Maggie!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh, LT!!!! What a mess!!! Is she trying to tell you something? Maybe she is "practicing" for when she does lay an egg!! WOW!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

PEW KITTY!!!!!!! I KNEW I smelled something...........
She must one of the "clean" birds..........I've got birds that will poop where ever, when ever, walk in it.......they just don't care. Then I've got some that seldom poop in their nest box or nest bowl. One cock that I have will turn around and hang his little butt outside his box and poop on the floor. You might find one or two little beanies in his box. Most are on the floor under his box. He's a smart cookie. He knows that no matter where he poops, Mom's gotta clean it up, but if it's not IN his box, he don't have to be bothered by it.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

*Timely poops*

Word of caution, Maggie. When Elaina lays an egg, Edgar is too lazy to take his turn on the nest so Elaina just stays on the nest almost all the time...she doesn't get off to eat or drink and she doesn't poop...she holds it almost all day. Michele put food and water near her so she has access but didn't think about her holding the poop. Elaina got a bad infection and had to go on antibiotics for it. Since you can't change Ed's attitude about husband's duty....the girls at Animal General suggested that Michele lift Elaina off her nest every few hours and the act of leaving her beloved eggs makes her nervous and she unloads. So don't let your girl get back-logged too much....she could get an infection too.

PS...the girls at AG advised to lift her AT LEAST 3/4 times during daylight hours.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I had no idea they can get infections that way. Good to know, thanks lb.
Some of mine will never poop in their cages or nests they go outside the cage on the floor, others will poop only in the cage, walk on it etc.

Reti


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Reti said:


> I had no idea they can get infections that way. Good to know, thanks lb.
> Some of mine will never poop in their cages or nests they go outside the cage on the floor, others will poop only in the cage, walk on it etc.
> 
> Reti


It happens to doves, too. Sugar was incubating her first egg for two days and not pooping and I didn't realize it...the poop clogged her up and almost made her egg bind. I noticed the absence of droppings and (panicked, freaked out!) put her into some warm water, and she relaxed and 'cleaned house'. I put her on a hot pad and fake egg and a couple hours later, here comes the other egg.

Constipation is serious business, when they can't do their business.  Happens to humans, too. You can't let the chute get backed up or bad things happen.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

little bird said:


> ...Since you can't change Ed's attitude about husband's duty....the girls at Animal General suggested that Michele lift Elaina off her nest every few hours and the act of leaving her beloved eggs makes her nervous and she unloads. So don't let your girl get back-logged too much....she could get an infection too.


Thank you so much for this information!! I'll make a point of "relieving" Mieke, since Bliss would rather stay with Mieke than take his turn on the eggs.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is very good information. Thank you, LB. I have a hen, Whiskey who is handicapped, she can walk but can't fly from her cubby. She will stay on her nest and continue to sit on her eggs until I come and get her. That is when her hubby will relieve her from duty and only then, so I have to set an alarm to make sure I remove her from the cubby on time so she can relieve herself and have breakfast. That's when hubby shows up, yep, I have to be on time.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

i thought after the last of my kids was potty trained, i had had the last of the poop discussion!! guess not lol

E..


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I haven't checked but I'd wager a bunch that there isn't a single thread on this site that doesn't mention pigeon poop at least once.....it's our favorite topic.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nona, thank you for the info. I didn't know that. Little minx is pooping away today in her cage - go figure!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, Maggie, if you zig, for sure they will zag. I believe it is their Heaven appointed duty to make a fool of their keepers......keeps us on the alert while they think of something new. And I'm not talking about only pigeons....includes dogs & cats & horses & rabbits &_&_&_&_.....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nona, you got that right.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, Nona, you have _that_ right! And, Maggie, I can soooo relate!

When Squeaks started into daddy mode, I worried about him not pooping. He would sit for hours! However, periodically, he gets off the egg and comes wandering out to do his "duty." BIG ones! 

However, I also noticed that in the mornings before he went into the daddy/mate mode cycle, he would do a BIG morning poop. I was told that racing homers would always do a large "release" before flying and Squeaks seemed to be no exception.

When he decides it's time for mate mode, he no longer sits on his egg and is very active, following me around or finding a favorite spot to "perch" near me. He also poops all day long...have to admit, I do miss daddy mode sometimes!  

Shi


----------

